# Wii #1731 - New Super Mario Bros. Wii (Europe)



## T-hug (Nov 12, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3198^^

*AP Fix*


----------



## iritegood (Nov 12, 2009)

Not USA. NFO & description both say  New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_Wii-BAHAMUT


----------



## Slave (Nov 12, 2009)

Any FW updates on it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 12, 2009)

cool im downloading it i got half of it just hope it doesnt have the smae PAL problems


----------



## T-hug (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a bug in google chrome, always sets the first region in the list no matter what you enter.


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

In case you guys haven't been in GBATemp's Wii Hacking forum, here are some important things to know:

1) NSMB comes with a new protection scheme. It's been broken, but it requires a new version of your favorite loader or manually patching main.dol, trucha signing it, and running it against a trucha-vulnerable IOS (which these days means patching the IOS to be vulnerable).

2) It's currently not possible to load this game via disc on a pure softmod setup. Modchip users can use a disc in conjunction with a loader, and USB loaders work, but not disc loaders.

3) As a suggestion, the game is only about 400MB when scrubbed. If you need to play a backup of it, go dig up that 512MB USB Flash Drive you never use any more and go the USB Loader route.



			
				Slave said:
			
		

> Any FW updates on it?


It comes with 4.1.


----------



## iritegood (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone know if this supports the Gamecube controller?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 12, 2009)

iritegood said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this supports the Gamecube controller?



no


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> iritegood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't needed. The game plays with 2 buttons, although I really wish they would have assigned the waggle to Up + A. Waggles suck.


----------



## Elfish (Nov 12, 2009)

yay finally a proper scene release.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

Elfish said:
			
		

> yay finally a proper scene release.




Ok this release is a propre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but this release need a fix for the error or i use the same fix to the scrubbed version ? 

thx for the infos


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> 3) As a suggestion, the game is only about 400MB when scrubbed. If you need to play a backup of it, go dig up that 512MB USB Flash Drive you never use any more and go the USB Loader route.



Or you can run it via SD in Neogamma R8 as I do (just in case you don't have a USB stick).


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> Elfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still needs a fix


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no fix need for fine no error ? how to find the fix for this release its a same to the scrubbed version ?


----------



## Harry Potthead (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still need a fix for the scene release like the srubbed version before.


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, back to Wii after many many months out.

So can anyone point me to latest tutorials to run using a USB stick?  What to do etc?  No idea where to start.  Searched and found lots of old info back in January and September but can't find a decent tutorial that is bang up to date.

thanks.  game looks fab.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

the fix its a same to a version scrubbed a main.dol? how to find a link for the good fix for this release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx


----------



## yifan_lu (Nov 12, 2009)

What's the difference between this and the XXXX one released days ago? http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=189548

If the "anti-piracy" "problem" isn't fixed yet, then what's the difference? Why is the last one XXXX?

(Sorry for the noobish questions)


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

yifan_lu said:
			
		

> What's the difference between this and the XXXX one released days ago? http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=189548
> 
> If the "anti-piracy" "problem" isn't fixed yet, then what's the difference? Why is the last one XXXX?
> 
> (Sorry for the noobish questions)


That was a scrubbed release. Scrubbed releases aren't issued numbers.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> yifan_lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and this release work without a fix ?


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

mypetfrog said:
			
		

> OK, back to Wii after many many months out.
> 
> So can anyone point me to latest tutorials to run using a USB stick?  What to do etc?  No idea where to start.  Searched and found lots of old info back in January and September but can't find a decent tutorial that is bang up to date.
> 
> thanks.  game looks fab.


1) Install the latest version of the Homebrew Channel and if your console supports it, BootMii. Use the Hackmii installer for this. http://bootmii.org/download/

2) Optional: Do a NAND backup of your console, if it supports BootMii. 

3) Install cIOS38 rev 14. http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blog/waninkoko...om-ios38-rev-14

4) Pick a USB loader. WiiFlow R20 is pretty easy to use and has the NSMB fix. http://code.google.com/p/wiiflow/

5) Download WBFS Manager and use it to format a USB drive (flash or hard disk, it doesn't matter) to the WBFS format. Then you can the Manager to load games on to the USB drive. http://wbfsmanager.codeplex.com/

6) Plug the USB drive in to your Wii, fire up WiiFlow, and have fun.


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No*.

No scene release will work without a fix. This game includes new copy protection mechanisms that will be in all scene releases.

To play the game you need an unofficial patched copy of the game or a recent loader that already has the fix for this game.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the fix ( main.dol ) for release scrubbed work on this release ?


----------



## mypetfrog (Nov 12, 2009)

Brilliant - thanks ViRGE!


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> the fix ( main.dol ) for release scrubbed work on this release ?


Yes.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how to find a link for the good fix main.dol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not allowed to link to fixed DOLs. Sorry.


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok but sure the fix main.dol for the scrubbed version work fine on this proper relase scene sure ?


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 12, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2009)

We can't provide links, but you can search google by yourself (I found one really quick)


If you are using an USBloader, you don't need any patching,
USBloaders are updated to work without doing any patching/swapping/altdol method to main.dol
just update to your latest usbloader version and play it like any other game.


If you don't use USBloader compatible with the new Antipiracy check, you can patch your own main.dol copy like this :
- extract main.dol with trucha or Wiiscrubber
- use an hex. editor to edit main.dol
- go to offset  0x1ab750 and replace 94 21 FF D0 to 4e 80 00 20
- save the file.

now 2 choices :
1 - replace the new main.dol into your iso with wiiscrubber or trucha. (but you need a modchip + trucha bug on IOS53 and system menu anyway)
or
2 - use an USBloader working with alt. dol and rename main.dol to SMNP01.dol and use it to boot the game.




			
				florian said:
			
		

> ok but sure the fix main.dol for the scrubbed version work fine on this proper relase scene sure ?



Scrubbed game's files are the EXACT SAME files as the full game.
Scrubbed version is only shorter in size when rar'ed

(and sometime scrubbed version don't have update partition, that's the case for NSMB's scrubbed version, but it doesn't change anything on how to play a game)


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well well i have this file : SMNP01.dol  i rename to main.dol ? *and i replace the main.dol in the partition  0 or partition 1 ?*


*ps: the partition 0 is update also i choose and replace the main dol on partition 0 or 1 ?*

please help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and its sure its on partition 0 to replace the main.dol because two partition 0 update and 1 data ?

thx again


----------



## berlinka (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Slave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand any of this. Hundreds of pages, people talking about new loaders, main.dols, etc.
I have 4.0E with a cIOS (I believe rev13a) and a wiikey. A few days ago I downloaded some "fixed" version, ran it via my old usbloader and.... the game runs PERFECTLY. What did I do right? Or what is the fix in the game?


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

i replace the main.dol on partition 0: update or partition 1 : data ?

thx


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

*no no i tried to replace the main.dol on partition 0 update and wiiscrubber say unable to replace the main.dol not space here ? a member here say to me its on partition 0 and wiiscrubber no inject on partition 0 its refused !

i dont understand i inject the main.dol on partition 1 data also ?*


i think no inject with wiiscrubber not space on partition 0 : is another protection by nintendo? also replace the main.dol in partition 1 : data ?


----------



## fuzzyponken (Nov 12, 2009)

Good god this all sounds so complicated. I don't understand one word of what the hell you're all talking about. I thought I'd be set buying a chipped Wii. 
I guess I'll have to start buying my games if these copy protections are in future games as well.


----------



## dearodie (Nov 12, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are almost on the same boat. 
I have a US Wii on 4.1, wiikey1, brickblocked this release, regionfrii'ed it to US, works like a charm for a few minutes then get a disc error, which I know is not an issue with the media. so look slike even with a chip, you need the alt dol.


----------



## Neversoft (Nov 12, 2009)

fuzzyponken said:
			
		

> Good god this all sounds so complicated. I don't understand one word of what the hell you're all talking about. I thought I'd be set buying a chipped Wii.
> I guess I'll have to start buying my games if these copy protections are in future games as well.


 It only *sounds* complicated... It's no harder than: Install Wiiscrubber, open iso, right-click a file in partition0, click replace, replace with cracked main.dol, close wiiscrubber, PROFIT!


----------



## florian (Nov 12, 2009)

Neversoft said:
			
		

> fuzzyponken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no space on partition 0 update!!! place to partition 1 data ! partition 0 no accepted by wiiscrubber lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  put the main.dol on partition 1: data !


----------



## pu|se (Nov 12, 2009)

the first scrubbed WiiSOS release couldn't be played, cause it froze after some minutes.
but they already released a new scrubbed version two days ago which is playable on the latest USBloader.

I'm using USBloader GX, with error002fix and it just works perfect.
they also say it would work with neogamma but I didn't try it..

great game anyway


----------



## nIxx (Nov 12, 2009)

You don´t replace the main.dol int Partition 0. Partition 0 is only for Update files Partition 1 is the game data 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or just use the geckocode or a Loader that support the game (most of them should be already have a hardcoded fix for it)


----------



## barry2811 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it possible that a modchips firmware could be updated to do the job that the loaders do? This would let the game work with modchips in an unmodified state? Would that be possible or do the loaders do a different job?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 12, 2009)

My main gripe about this game is having to play it using the nasty piece of shit known as the wiimote.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 12, 2009)

I`ve now played like 4 worlds and it is amazing. I`m loving every bit of the game. Can`t wait to play it with some friends tomorrow!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just want to know about the wifi connection, is it decent like Mario Kart Wii or sucky like SSBB?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I just want to know about the wifi connection, is it decent like Mario Kart Wii or sucky like SSBB?



NO WIFI. AT ALL.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 12, 2009)

USBloaders are updated to work without any patching/swapping/Altdol to main.dol
just update to your latest usbloader version and play it like any other game.




			
				Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I just want to know about the wifi connection, is it decent like Mario Kart Wii or sucky like SSBB?


There is no multiplayer over wifi. it's only 4 local players : 1st player is always Mario, 3 others can choose from Luigi or Toad.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 12, 2009)

So we modchips users still can't boot it from the DVD-Drive?


----------



## callmebob (Nov 12, 2009)

Like most other 1st party releases this game rocks, but..

I do agree with Tanas. For this kind of game the Wiimote sucks. I wish they would have at least added support for the classic controller and/or the GC controller.

Even shaking and tilting the Wiimote could´ve been assigned to another button or shoulder pads.

Boo to the Big N for at least not offering this possibility. Especially considering how small it is scrubbed or moved to external HHD.

(edit) Oh yeah, Boo to the lack of online as well!! Still, just a great great game despite these couple of shortfalls!


----------



## Tanas (Nov 12, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> So we modchips users still can't boot it from the DVD-Drive?
> 
> Yes we can boot from the Disc Channel, I'm using yaosm and the patched version works fine from the Disc Channel.
> 
> ...


I also agree with you, the game would have been a lot better if the tilting and shaking could be assigned to buttons using the GC/Classic Controllers.


----------



## Gbear09 (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you need to upgrade from 3.2 to 4.1 to play this?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 12, 2009)

Gbear09 said:
			
		

> Do you need to upgrade from 3.2 to 4.1 to play this?


No, I've been able to play it using 3.2, 4.1 and 4.2 using a patched version.


----------



## Gbear09 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Gbear09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for letting me know!  Now I just need a usb drive big enough t hold the iso


----------



## barry2811 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that with a modified IOS to get around the trucha signing?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 12, 2009)

barry2811 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it still works me when I update my wii to 4.2 though the wii menu and downgrade it again with Any Region Changer, without  having to modify anything.
The strange thing is though, even when I update my wii to 4.2 through the wii menu, it doesnt delete bootmii like its suppose to do, and it also leaves the Hombrew Channel installed.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 12, 2009)

dearodie said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But mine really runs perfectly. It's the scrubbed/fixed version. I've played it tonight for hours without a single error. It's amazing how I did nothing myself. I have a Wiikey1 and not the latest of ANYTHING. My usb-loader is not iup to date, my Wii is 4.0 and my cIOS is 13a.

So basically this has nothing to do with having the latest of everything.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 12, 2009)

would using the latest version of usb loader gx make this game work? i stayed on rev 672 as i had no problems.


----------



## Retal (Nov 12, 2009)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









You bought the wrong console.


----------



## Magus (Nov 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes we can boot from the Disc Channel, I'm using yaosm and the patched version works fine from the Disc Channel.


really? you don't get a "this disc has caused an error please press the eject button blablabla" message?
you think it's because of yaosm? is my iso wrongly patched? is voodoo involved?


----------



## tpformbh (Nov 12, 2009)

Using a d2ckey with default 4.2 firmware (updated via Nintendo which overwrote everything other than the homebrew channel.

Clean ISO, no brickblocking or anything like that.

Booted up fine, halfway through 1-1 I got 'an error has occured'

Switched off and on, went to the same level and no problems so far (although I did get through the tunnel bit before the coins changed back to blocks the second time round).

So I take it this is the same problem everyone else has?  Even if buy the original i'll get DREs, i have to backup every legit game I buy (wii was faulty from new, got it repaired by Nintendo and it was no better)


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 13, 2009)

If you buy a retail copy...believe me, you wont have any issues, as it will ask you to perform an update, you do that and then you'll have no problems...!!!


----------



## asdf (Nov 13, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> If you buy a retail copy...believe me, you wont have any issues, as it will ask you to perform an update, you do that and then you'll have no problems...!!!


I think I'm gonna do just that. I've tried every single so called "fix" and none have worked >_


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 13, 2009)

Wait... was there something wrong with the other one?


----------



## anaxs (Nov 13, 2009)

the boxart stands out, pretty cool tho


----------



## maduin (Nov 13, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> If you buy a retail copy...believe me, you wont have any issues, as it will ask you to perform an update, you do that and then you'll have no problems...!!!



duh.... really... you're so helpful.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 13, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Wait... was there something wrong with the other one?


Yes, it was scrubbed.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 13, 2009)

My Mario is without hat at the moment. Does anybody know how I did this, because I sure don`t... Not that I don`t like it but I still would like to know how this happened


----------



## tpformbh (Nov 13, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> If you buy a retail copy...believe me, you wont have any issues, as it will ask you to perform an update, you do that and then you'll have no problems...!!!


Believe me i will have issues.  I'm under the impression i've got a D2Ckey but backups run more quietly than retail disks, and never get any DREs, leading me to think it's running at 3x rather than 6x.  Using my original wii sports, wii fit, wii play or mario galaxy, I'll get sporadic DREs and the drive will start making clunking noises - always has done since I bought it brand new from Amazon.  So i'm out on this game one way or another.

I'm just curious as to how many people have just a simple modchipped system like mine without any custom IOS or other software hacks, and if that makes a difference, because I can't believe they've suddenly clocked on how to detect the v2 onwards modchips after 2 years.


----------



## thiagolr (Nov 13, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> My Mario is without hat at the moment. Does anybody know how I did this, because I sure don`t... Not that I don`t like it but I still would like to know how this happened



It is because you have 99 lives! =)


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi guys, it the version of WiiFlow here -  http://code.google.com/p/wiiflow/ the most up to date one with the fix needed for New Super Mario Brothers Wii or the one found here - http://wiiflow.wiitdb.com/ Maybe its both?

I just want to make sure I am using the correct one. The first one looks like just a .dol file but I want to install it on my Wii as a channel.

Cheers,
M

Edit: Was just thinking that maybe its just a matter of overwriting the .dol from here http://wiiflow.wiitdb.com/ with the newer one from here  - http://code.google.com/p/wiiflow/???

Then again how would that work for installing the WiiFlow channel?


----------



## mymantheman (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, long time ago I posted here, never had any reason to, just reading, but now I just tried New Super Mario Bros Wii, and it worked without any issues, I played over 1-2 and quicksaved and shut it down without it hanging or anything. Seems to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a hardmodded wii with wiinja playing this 1:1 release and a PAL WII, I didnt have to update anything from the disk as I already updated to 4.2E from the wii upgrade system. I have no softmods, All I have installed is wiinja deluxe and the game worked instantly without any issues. 

Anyone else with wiinja whom it has worked for? there should be more if its truly working... maybe it handles dvd calls differently than wiikey


----------



## berrrt (Nov 13, 2009)

cheers,

i have a hard modded wii (wiikey2). i don't really know much about all the cIOS/IOS stuff and i havent made any change to my system whatsoever. only thing i installed is the homebrew channel. so i don't really know how to play the game now, as it wont work right from the disc channel.

is it possible that there will be a wiikey update some time soon so that the game can be played right from the disc channel? or do i just have to make changes to my system to be able to play it...

thanks


----------



## The Mole (Nov 14, 2009)

I am just going to buy the retail version. Can anybody confirm that running the retail version will not disable my wiikey. I have not updated by firmware since i got the wii it is on 3.2. I assume i will lose the homebrew channel by running and installing the retail update is that correct?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 14, 2009)

The Mole said:
			
		

> I am just going to buy the retail version. Can anybody confirm that running the retail version will not disable my wiikey. I have not updated by firmware since i got the wii it is on 3.2. I assume i will lose the homebrew channel by running and installing the retail update is that correct?




http://wiibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu_4.1

And you're Wiikey will never be disabled by a firmware update, that's not possible.
Don't know about the HBC, don't think so. Even if you lose it, you should be able to install it again with another hack, so no sweat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And damn I suck at this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Already had 2 Continues and only in World 2. And in World 2, I can't get past the 2 first levels.
Still, love the game though, but I suck so hard in it.


----------



## The Mole (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks mate,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 15, 2009)

Now that I've finally gotten this game to work, I guess it's time for some impressions.

- My pre-game feelings were pretty much pesimistic and that it'd be a disappointment. Nintendo's lack of online play and more diverse characters, as well as the lame ass excuses they made for them, really made me think this game was gonna be a half-assed Nintendo cash cow.
- The game is pretty damn good, with that being said. It's not the best Wii game by any means, but it's still pretty good.
- My main initial anger was with the level skipping feature, but I'm very pleased to say that the game balanced that out with tougher levels than ever before. Not to mention the level skipping won't do crap when playing alone
- Haven't tried co-op yet. No friends around to try it, sorry
- Some of the tilt motion controls and button mapping could be better (shaking the remote and holding 1 to pick up crap is annoying), but the controls are still that classic Mario precision.


----------



## playallday (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow...  That wasn't very good.  It almost looks like it did on DS!

Oh well, at least we got some new levels!


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 15, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Now that I've finally gotten this game to work, I guess it's time for some impressions.
> 
> - My pre-game feelings were pretty much pesimistic and that it'd be a disappointment. Nintendo's lack of online play and more diverse characters, as well as the lame ass excuses they made for them, really made me think this game was gonna be a half-assed Nintendo cash cow.
> - The game is pretty damn good, with that being said. It's not the best Wii game by any means, but it's still pretty good.
> ...


Actually, you can just hold 1 to pick up stuff. Try it.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2009)

I really recommend everyone watches the hint movies (you can get them in World 1 in Peach' Castle, all the way to the left).
I've watched the 1-1 movie, and that's a very quick run of the first level, and it shows were all the star coins are and how to play this game. 
Great playing, very impressed by it.

Movie 1-3 was perhaps the most useful one I've seen, I've used it a few times now.
It shows where you can get 3-4 1-ups in just a few seconds in that level, definitely watch it (and use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Movie 1-5 was very impressive, it was a 4 player co-op movie, and it really shows the power and finesse of the multiplayer feature.


----------



## Jools07 (Nov 15, 2009)

A question for the NTSC-U release which isn't listed here yet.

I've got an NTSC 3.2U Wii with WiiKey 1.9. Will brickblock be enough to play this? It has been for every other game so far...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2009)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> A question for the NTSC-U release which isn't listed here yet.
> 
> I've got an NTSC 3.2U Wii with WiiKey 1.9. Will brickblock be enough to play this? It has been for every other game so far...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189...p;#entry2393727

Ask it there, you will have a response much faster.
And we should keep this topic related to the actual game only, not any technical problems.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait wait, will this install 4.2 on me? I've no modchip hust softmodded with cIOS etc. Will I need to update when I buy it? If I do fine, BannerBomb v2 is there and I've updated the HBC, DVDX and BootMii to the latest version.


----------



## Jools07 (Nov 15, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Jools07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 16, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I really recommend everyone watches the hint movies (you can get them in World 1 in Peach' Castle, all the way to the left).
> I've watched the 1-1 movie, and that's a very quick run of the first level, and it shows were all the star coins are and how to play this game.
> Great playing, very impressed by it.
> 
> ...




I am using a scrubbed version. I got to Peach's castle to access the movie, once in there I press 1 and the movie will not play? Would this have been taken out of the scrubbed version? Does the movie have to be unlocked first?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Psychoot (Nov 16, 2009)

I got this working on a Wii with Wii-key 1.9s.
Wii firmware: 4.2E

Tonight i'll post some guides how i got it working.

Basiclly I installed HBC and cIOS rev14.
Then i launched NeoGammaR8B7 to play the game.

The ISO I used was the non-scrubbed version of 4,x Gb


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 16, 2009)

I downloaded a scrubbed version and used the patcher called "NSMB IND Wii Iso Patcher" on it. It said the patcher would only work with the IND version of NSMB but it worked for the "[WII]New Super Mario Bros[PAL] [ESPALWII.com]" version I got.

I can't seem to access the movies in Peach's Castle though?? I played it using the WiiFlow USB loader without any problems.

Cheers,
M


----------



## Chanser (Nov 16, 2009)

New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_PAL_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND

Fix posted: http://filetrip.net/f8703-New-Super-Mario-...EUR%29-1-0.html


----------



## genji (Nov 16, 2009)

mark.m.moran said:
			
		

> I am using a scrubbed version. I got to Peach's castle to access the movie, once in there I press 1 and the movie will not play? Would this have been taken out of the scrubbed version? Does the movie have to be unlocked first?
> 
> Cheers,
> M



You'll need enough star coins to purchase each movie before you can watch it.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 17, 2009)

Tried out patch, didn't work and errored at Wii channel menu. This on D2Pro, I guess it will work on loaders and other modchips.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!

I got :

WiiKey(1)
Hamobrow
NeoGamma
USBLoader
wii system menu 4.2e

Followed Link

The Game have been unpacked and placed on the USB memmory stick with WBFS Manager 3. When opening USBLoader I can see the game and start it but then the screen goes black, nothing more happens?

In NeoGamma I choose USB and it tries 25 times and then returns to the NeoGamma menu?


----------



## Modulok81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there still no possibility to play this game directly from the DVD-R?


----------



## pu|se (Nov 23, 2009)

SnowJim said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I got :
> 
> ...




Which USBloader are you using?
Maybe try enabling the error002 fix.
This worked for me.


----------



## SnowJim (Nov 23, 2009)

pu|se said:
			
		

> Which USBloader are you using?
> Maybe try enabling the error002 fix.
> This worked for me.



Thanks, this is solved. It was the cIOS that was not correct setup.


----------



## teknoid (Nov 24, 2009)

Psychoot said:
			
		

> I got this working on a Wii with Wii-key 1.9s.
> Wii firmware: 4.2E
> 
> Tonight i'll post some guides how i got it working.
> ...



I got the same setup. I got HBC running. could you give me (us) a detailed guide of the next steps you took?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Petti (Nov 29, 2009)

I have searched for this for a while but I can't find the answer, how do you use this:  New_Super_Mario_Bros_Wii_pal_main.dol_FiX_Wii-iND ?

I have downloaded it and new super mario bros. wii scrubbed, but how do I use them? I am kinda a noob when it is things like this so tell in details. And does it work on modchip?


----------



## mark.m.moran (Nov 30, 2009)

Did anybody get this working with a DVD without using a mod chip?


----------

